# Every time I cough ......



## Ronni (Mar 21, 2020)

During the winter months, when I and everyone else including stores has their heat on, I tend to cough a bit as the heated air dries out my sinus and nasal cavities, and my throat.  I've always been this way.  It's not a bad cough, not sustained, just a bit more than throat clearing.  Until Covid-19 I never paid the slightest attention to it, just dealt with it as a matter of course, the same way I deal with the runny nose and scratchy eyes in the warmer months from allergies.  

Now though?  I cough, and immediately I'm all    I scare myself! And then have to remind myself that this is the way I ALWAYS am at this time of the year. 

Not only that though, but now I get strange, scared or disapproving looks and people quickly move away from me and I feel like they're going to call the Virus Police!!  

Obviously I'm joking...mostly.   

It IS disconcerting though, that the very slight winter cough I've dealt with for as long as I can remember is now one of the primary symptoms of Corona and something to be paranoid and suspicious about, and so I walk around suppressing any hint of coughing so people won't think I'm contagious and a carrier!!  Not that I used to go around coughing on people to begin with...I mean, if I felt that niggly cough coming on, I'd cover my mouth regardless.  But NOW???  Jeez, I feel like a pariah ever time I clear my throat!!


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 21, 2020)

Ronni said:


> During the winter months, when I and everyone else including stores has their heat on, I tend to cough a bit as the heated air dries out my sinus and nasal cavities, and my throat.  I've always been this way.  It's not a bad cough, not sustained, just a bit more than throat clearing.  Until Covid-19 I never paid the slightest attention to it, just dealt with it as a matter of course, the same way I deal with the runny nose and scratchy eyes in the warmer months from allergies.
> 
> Now though?  I cough, and immediately I'm all    I scare myself! And then have to remind myself that this is the way I ALWAYS am at this time of the year.
> 
> ...


I have COPD and cough all the time but now if I think my cough sounds a bit off I start analyzing it. That was a sort of wet cough right? Its a dry cough with the virus right? Hum maybe it did sound a bit dryer! I drive myself nuts!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I have COPD and cough all the time but now if I think my cough sounds a bit off I start analyzing it. That was a sort of wet cough right? Its a dry cough with the virus right? Hum maybe it did sound a bit dryer! I drive myself nuts!




YES!!!!  Exactly this!  

And then I start to wonder if I'm coughing more than usual, if it's ramping up.  And then I start to get anxious (well, for me, I'd have to clarify and say even MORE anxious than usual) and then, because of that, my heart rate speeds up, and I get that feeling in the pit of my stomach, and THEN I CAN'T TAKE A FULL BREATH, which of course just PROVES that I have the Virus, even though I've been dealing with this anxiety for years and shortness of breath/feeling like you can't breathe is one of the classic symptoms of anxiety, so it becomes a VICIOUS cycle!!


----------



## win231 (Mar 21, 2020)

Coughing or sneezing works really good in a crowded elevator.  Or, what I sometimes do:
I'll put on a nausea look & say quietly, "I don't feel good."
I immediately get more breathing room.


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2020)

I have bronchitis right now.  Just bronchitis, thank goodness.

There's no way I'm going anywhere with THAT cough.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2020)

jujube said:


> I have bronchitis right now.  Just bronchitis, thank goodness.


"Just" bronchitis can be very serious.  Get well soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2020)

I cough some and clear my throat every day....will also sneeze in the mornings.  I have seasonal allergies (hay fever), somthing that used to start in summer and end in fall, is starting earlier and ending later.  It's pretty dry where I am too, so I also have dry nose, sometimes get blood on my tissue when I blow. 

 Recently bought a humidifier at Costco, figure it helps a bit.  But I've always had a lot of mucus in the throat and chest since I was a kid.  People would think I had the virus if they were around me sometimes, but I haven't been out lately.  I know it's just the way I am, I don't feel anything different, so I don't worry.

Don't be overly concerned Ronni.  I think the cough would be dry, perhaps combined with headache and fever, also shortness of breath.


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah, I had bronchitis turn into pneumonia a couple of years ago.  I got the "new" pneumonia shot last year, though, so hopefully...….   But anyway, I'm self-isolating.....I don't need any more germs.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I have COPD and cough all the time but now if I think my cough sounds a bit off I start analyzing it. That was a sort of wet cough right? Its a dry cough with the virus right? Hum maybe it did sound a bit dryer! I drive myself nuts!



Tough having COPD because your lungs are compromised, please be extra careful and I hope you stay away from the virus and remain as healthy as possible.  They say it's a dry cough with coronavirus.



jujube said:


> I have bronchitis right now. Just bronchitis, thank goodness.
> 
> There's no way I'm going anywhere with THAT cough.



Sorry to hear you have bronchitis now Jujube, please take good care of yourself and stay healthy.  Isolating at home is key for you, I wouldn't go anywhere.  Feel better soon.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 21, 2020)

I run my humidifier all winter so I dont get the dry coughing and sore throat due to air being dryer....I think the same thing now if I have these symptoms once in awhile....plus when I deep breathe, I feel some pain under the ribs and upper back, like I did when I had the flu two years ago....its scary cuz I know what it can lead to  
And I do hope you start feeling better soon @SeaBreeze


----------

